# Iran going nuclear



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Interesting article that states Iran will have an operational nuclear plant in a few weeks.

The article reveals why the US and Israel have not "taken out" the plant.

It is being built by the Russians, and nobody wants to start a shooting war with them.

http://www.jpost.com/IranianThreat/News/Article.aspx?id=221118


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

That's terrible news !! We must warn them about the dangers of nuclear power. They could have a melt down just like Japan !!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

slacker said:


> That's terrible news !! We must warn them about the dangers of nuclear power. They could have a melt down just like Japan !!


So??? That's not really news! Iran has had a nuclear program for quite a few
years..and going back a few years, the Israelis smart bombed the original
reactor with jet fighters because they were concerned about Aya-tol-u
and his rather dim view of Israel and the western powers that support her.

But... here is some rather "disturbing" news..you have only 3 days to say yer
prayers and beg for forgiveness..because..apparently the world is FINALLY
coming to an end...
read this..
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/end-times-math-equation-predicts-may-21-judgment-205805315.html

weeping and gnashing of teeth?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The concern is that an operating nuclear plant would produce weapons grade plutonium as a waste product of fission.

Obtaining plutonium is the most difficult part of building a nuclear bomb.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The concern is that an operating nuclear plant would produce weapons grade plutonium as a waste product of fission.
> 
> Obtaining plutonium is the most difficult part of building a nuclear bomb.


Those are classified as "breeder" reactors..and several countries have them.
North Korea, India and Pakistan, Iran, and China, as well as the US.
While weapons grade plutonium Pu-239 is derived as part of the nuclear reactor process (derived from bombardment of U-235/Uranium 238.that in itself is
not the main issue that provokes fear. They have to have a viable weapons
program. 

Just scooping up a handful of this "glowing stuff" out of a nuclear reactor
does not a nuclear bomb make. 

A very highly controlled scientific enrichment process has to
take place in a controlled environment that has all the necessities to
enrich the plutonium to PU239 or U235 (low grade uranium) to U238..
to weapons grade which is about 90% versus
a "few percentage points" of the natural reactor process.

Achmadinejad (President and current supreme leader (der Fuhrer),
supports the weapons program because it gives them the edge to
control their part of the middle east. 

They definitely don't have long range ICBMs to lob a considerable megaton explosive warhead at the west, nor western Europe..and their missile program is not exactly 21st century either.

Remember Saddam and his 50's era SCUD missiles he was firing into 
Israel during the '91 war. What a joke they were..similar to Hitlers V1s (buzz bombs) that most were shot down before they reached their target.
Similarly with Saddam's SCUDs..the US gave Israel, mobile Patriot anti-missile
missile batteries, most of the SCUDs were knocked out of the sky.

Not exactly "rocket science" when it came to Saddam's "mother of all battles"!

The big fear would be a dirty bomb, that some islamic terrorists that
has no fear of his own life (remember he has 72 virgins waiting for him
to take care of his needs in..well..wherever these guys eventually
end up..which is more like bits and pieces.


----------

